# Quasimoto



## keyboy111 (Jul 22, 2007)

Any one heard of this guy? it's an alter ego of the producer "Madlib" who has done many various collaborations with artists like mf doom and jay dee. 

He's got 2 albums out: "the unseen" and "the further adventures of lord Quas." Anyway his music is real trippy with weed and especially shrooms and would recommend to any fan of hip-hop.

See his song "Shroom Music"


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 22, 2007)

He is My Cult leader!
here is a torrnt link to his last album!
TorrentBox.com - Torrent details for "Quasimoto -The Further Adventures of Lord Quas(2005)CDRip"

Pack it up'
Astro BLAAAASSSSSSST !


----------

